# اغلى عشر لوحات بيعت على مدى التاريخ



## jim_halim (21 أكتوبر 2007)

اغلى عشر لوحات بيعت على مدى التاريخ

ليس من الضرورى ان تكون هذه اللوحات من اجمل ما ابدع الفن والفنانين على مدى التاريخ الا ان اسباب شهرة وارتفاع قيمة هذه اللوحات قد يرجع الى موقعها تاريخيا مثل لوحة الموناليزا او لامكانية تداول هذه اللوحات فى المزادات العالمية.

 الا ان اجمل اللوحات العالمية في معظمها من ضمن مقتنيات المتاحف العالمية والمملوكة للدول..هذا بالاضافة الى اختلاف الاراء والاذواق فانه حتى الان لا يمكن من كثرة الابداعات الفنية المتميزة ان نحدد ماهية اجمل عشر لوحات عالمية حتى لو اجريت فى استفتاء عالمى فانة لن تتوافق كل الميول مع هذه الاختيارات.وهذه واحدة من امتعات الفن.و الان اليكم العشرة الاكثر سعرا فى العالم.

-----








Mona Lisaby Leonardo da Vinci (1503–1507) 


مقاس اللوحة 77سم فى 53سم 

هذه اللوحة من ممتلكات الحكومة الفرنسية وهى معروضة فى متحف اللوفر فى قاعة خاصة ويتم مشاهدتها من خلال طابور عرض طويل يستمر لساعات طويلة حتى تستطيع ان تواجه اللوحة عن بعد لا يقل عن 15متر اويزيد .وهذه اللوحة مؤمن عليها بمبلغ مائة مليون دولار.هذا وقد قدرت قيمتها النقدية فى عام 2006 بمبلغ 670مليون دولار


--------






Portrait of Adele Bloch-Bauer I
Gustav Klimt, 1907
Oil, silver, and gold on canvas 


138 × 138 cm 



هذه اللوحة احد لوحات الفنان النمساوى الشهير جوستاف كليماه.وهذه السيدة احد الموديلات التى قام كليماه برسمها فى لوحة اخرى .بيعت هذه اللوحة فى عام 2006 بمبلغ 135مليون لاحد اصحاب المعارض فى نيويورك وبداء عرضها فى معرضه فى يوليو من نفس العام

------






Portrait of Dr. Gachetby Vincent van Gogh (1905)


مقاس اللوحة 67 × 56 cm 


هذه اللوحة للفنان الهولندى الشهير فان جوخ.وهى لاحد اصدقائه القربين.ولقد رسم له كذلك لوحة اخرى فى نفس الوضع تقريبا الا انها مختلفة فى محتوياتها.هذا وقد بيعت فى عام 1990 بمبلغ 85.5مليون دولار وذلك لرجل اعمال يابانى


----






Bal au moulin de la Galette, Montmartreby Pierre-Auguste Renoir (1876) 175 x 131 cm 




هذه اللوحة للفنان الفرنسى الجميل رينوار..ذلك الفنان الذى يعد واحد من اشهر فنانى المدرسة التاثيرية.وهذه اللوحة كذلك لها نسختين احدهم كبيرة وهى معروضة فى احد معارض باريس والنسخة الصغيرة والتى بيعت فى عام 1990 بمبلغ 78مليون دولار


-----







Garçon à la pipeby Pablo Picasso (1905) 



Boy with a Pipe


هذه اللوحة لاشهر فنانى العالم على الاطلاق المعروف لدى العامة قبل الخاصة .ولقد رسمها بيكاسو خلال الرحلة الوردية من حياته وهى تمثل ولد باريسى يمسك بايب فى يده اليسرى.هذا وبيعت هذه اللوحة بمبلغ 104مليون دولار


ولقد كانت مفاجاءة ان تباع بهذا السعر خاصة وانها لاتمثل احد لوحات الفترة التكعيبية التى اشتهر بها بيكاسو. 


---------






Dora Maar au Chatby Pablo Picasso (1941)



بيكاسو مرة اخرى ولكن الان من مرحلة التكعيبية وهى تصور احد عشيقاته جالسة على كرسى وعلى احد كتفيها قطة.والتى بيعت فى احد المزادات بمبلغ 95.2مليون دولار


---






Irisesby Vincent van Gogh (1889)

71×93 cm


فان جوخ مرة اخرى مع احد لوحاته التى يمكن ان يلتفت اليها ولكنها نظرا لانها لاحد مشاهير الفنانى وقابلة للتدوال فلقد عرضت للبيع بمبلغ 54مليون دولار فى عام 1987 وهى الان مملوكة لمعرض جيتى فى لوس انجلس


----







Massacre of the Innocentsby Peter Paul Rubens (1611) 



احد لوحات الفنان الكبير بيتر بول روبنز..وهى من سلسلة من اللوحات الاسطورية الموضوعات..مثل شمشون ودليلة وغيرها .ولقد بيعت فى يوليو من عام2002 بمبلغ76.7مليون دولار


-----






Les Noces de Pierretteby Pablo Picasso (1905) 


بيكاسو ثالث مرة احد لوحاته تمثل فرح فى اسرة اسبانية وذلك خلال المرحلة الزرقاء من حياته.ولقد بيعت بمبلغ57.7مليون دولار


------







Portrait de l'Artiste sans Barbeby Vincent van Gogh (1889)

فان جوخ ثالث مرة هو الاخر وهى لوحة شخصية للفنان بدون لحية ولقد بيعت بمبلغ 65مليون دولار فى نوفمبر 1998.


-----






Rideau, Cruchon et Compotierby Paul Cézanne (1893-94) 

بول سيزان الفنان الفرنسى الشهير وهذه واحدة من لوحاته بيعت بمبلغ 60.5مليون دولار فى احد المزادات.وكما نرى ان الفنون جنون فهى كذلك جنون وكلما اتى عليها الزمن اصبحت كنوز.ولكن للاسف مامن واحد من هؤلاء الفنانين كان له الحظ ولو القليل من هذه الملاين بل ان بعضهم او اكثرهم مات مريضا فقيرا لا يملك شيء . 


-----


​


----------



## قلم حر (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اغلى عشر لوحات بيعت على مدى التاريخ*

موضوع جميل .....بس تعليقك الأخير جذبني جدا :


> وكما نرى ان الفنون جنون فهى كذلك جنون وكلما اتى عليها الزمن اصبحت كنوز.ولكن للاسف مامن واحد من هؤلاء الفنانين كان له الحظ ولو القليل من هذه الملاين بل ان بعضهم او اكثرهم مات مريضا فقيرا لا يملك و حتى دولار.


يا ترى أيه السبب في أن تقدير الفنانين خلال حياتهم معدوم أو شبه معدوم ( طبعا بالنسبه لتقديرهم بعد وفاتهم ) ...لا أظن أن هناك جوابا واحدا مقنعا لهذا السؤال سوى ( هذا هو الواقع  ) .
شكرا للموضوع و الصور الجميله جدا .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## asula (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اغلى عشر لوحات بيعت على مدى التاريخ*

بصراحة الصورة الوحيدة الي عجبتني هي الموناليزا
والباقي ما بيها اي شي لفت 
هههههههههههههههه
مشكور على الصور الحلوة والرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اني بل (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اغلى عشر لوحات بيعت على مدى التاريخ*

انا حبيت لوحةالفنان  بيتر بول روبنز بتاع دليلة وشمشون وكمان الموناليزا

موضوع لذيذ يا Jim 

سلااااااااااااااااااااااام :Love_Mailbox:​​


----------

